# 5 Acres, 2650sqft Home, 25x30 Shop in S.E. Oklahoma



## ancap (Jan 11, 2014)

Custom built and just remodeled home in the country. Located just 3 miles East of Talihina, Oklahoma. The property features a large 2,650sq.ft. rock home on 5 acres with a 25&#8242;x30&#8242; shop building. The house has a new .26 gauge metal roof with 40 year paint. It also has 2 zones HVAC with a new heat pump for family room, foyer, laundry and storage/bonus room and a separate system for the 3 bedrooms, kitchen, living room, sunroom and baths. There is tile flooring throughout the kitchen, baths, family room, laundry/pantry, and foyer. The house uses the city water system, but has a well that can be used for irrigation. The 5 acres is lined on both streets by large pine trees, and also features a pond and many mature fruit and nut trees. The house has been freshly painted inside and out.

More information and pictures at http://scenicoklahoma.com


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Nice. I'm surprised it doesn't have a basement. I would think in Oklahoma, you would need a house with a basement due to tornado activity but that's just me.


----------



## ancap (Jan 11, 2014)

We are ready to sell. Price reduced to $174,900. We have spent too many years on land and we are ready to start a new life living on a sailboat and traveling the world. Let our eagerness to go be your gain!


----------



## Cabin Boy (Mar 12, 2012)

TedH71 said:


> Nice. I'm surprised it doesn't have a basement. I would think in Oklahoma, you would need a house with a basement due to tornado activity but that's just me.


Hi TedH71 - yep it's crazy that they don't have basements in OK. We moved to OK when I was 8 and after our first spring with all the storms my folks built a storm cellar (which made a great fort/clubhouse!) which our okie native neighbors thought was silly. Basements are pretty rare there. I've heard it's because of the clay soild - but I'm not sure. But the locals aren't afraid of a little ol' tornado! 

Notice you get alot for your money in OK though. That place looks pretty nice.


----------



## Cabin Boy (Mar 12, 2012)

TedH71 said:


> Nice. I'm surprised it doesn't have a basement. I would think in Oklahoma, you would need a house with a basement due to tornado activity but that's just me.


Hi TedH71 - yep it's crazy that they don't have basements in OK. We moved to OK when I was 8 and after our first spring with all the storms my folks built a storm cellar (which made a great fort/clubhouse!) which our okie native neighbors thought was silly. Basements are pretty rare there. I've heard it's because of the clay soil - but I'm not sure. But the locals aren't afraid of a little ol' tornado! 

Notice you get alot for your money in OK though. That place looks pretty nice.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> Nice. I'm surprised it doesn't have a basement. I would think in Oklahoma, you would need a house with a basement due to tornado activity but that's just me.


The water table in OK is quite high. It is rare to find a house with a basement here.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I moved to Wichita, KS only to find out that the entire school district (USD 259) has basements and tornado proof rooms in every building and yet, OKC and the state of OK claims they can't afford it or whatever such B S. That's why I haven't considered moving to OK even though it's cheaper than Kansas in many ways AND hog hunting with dogs is allowed in OK when it's not in KS.


----------



## ancap (Jan 11, 2014)

Water table does get high at times. Also, in many places where the water table would not be a problem, big rocks are. Easier to just put in a storm shelter if you are worried.


----------



## ancap (Jan 11, 2014)

Motivated Sellers.


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

Why no interior pics??


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

buffalocreek said:


> Why no interior pics??


There are about 50 interior pictures on the listing.


----------



## ancap (Jan 11, 2014)

Scenicoklahoma.com

At the top, click on interior.

Thanks


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

TedH71 said:


> Nice. I'm surprised it doesn't have a basement. I would think in Oklahoma, you would need a house with a basement due to tornado activity but that's just me.



Older homes with basements in Oklahoma are not EVEN safe to use as tornado shelter.Cracked walls and seepage are only a few of the problems. Best to get a preformed storm shelter that is built specifically as a tornador shelter.

Also, basements are just a bad idea in most of the state because the soil has high clay content and doesn't drain worth a by-damned. It takes alot of work and money to clean and repair them enough to use as storage, like a root cellar.


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

Cabin Boy said:


> Hi TedH71 - yep it's crazy that they don't have basements in OK. We moved to OK when I was 8 and after our first spring with all the storms my folks built a storm cellar (which made a great fort/clubhouse!) which our okie native neighbors thought was silly. Basements are pretty rare there. I've heard it's because of the clay soild - but I'm not sure. But the locals aren't afraid of a little ol' tornado!
> 
> Notice you get alot for your money in OK though. That place looks pretty nice.



Yeah, there are a few damned fools here, same as anywhere else. Someone starts talking that kind of nonsense and I usually ask them if they play in heavy traffic, too. Idiots. I looked at the pics, the place is more recent than I thought. Fancy places like Victorians built around the turn of the century, up to some smaller places built in the '30's after the worst of the Depression, had basements. And basements are not safe shelters during a tornado. Regular storm shelter is needed.


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

TedH71 said:


> I moved to Wichita, KS only to find out that the entire school district (USD 259) has basements and tornado proof rooms in every building and yet, OKC and the state of OK claims they can't afford it or whatever such B S. That's why I haven't considered moving to OK even though it's cheaper than Kansas in many ways AND hog hunting with dogs is allowed in OK when it's not in KS.


Once upon a time, schools built by the WPA had storm shelters. They were required then. They should be now, especially for schools.


----------



## ancap (Jan 11, 2014)

If you have any Choctaw heritage the Choctaw Nation will install a free storm shelter if you own your property.


----------

